# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Մանկական Եվրատեսիլ 2008

## VisTolog

«ՄԱՆԿԱԿԱՆ ԵՎՐՈՏԵՍԻԼ-2008»-ՈՒՄ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԿՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՆԻ ՄՈՆԻԿԱ ՄԱՆՈՒՉԱՐՈՎԱՆ 

Մանկական Եվրոտեսիլ-2008-ում (Eurovision Junior 2008) Հայաստանը կներկայացնի Ռոբերտ Մխեյանի էստրադային համույթի սան Մոնիկա Մանուչարովան, ով Գյումրիից է: Այս մասին հայտնի դարձավ նախօրեի երկոյան` եզրափակիչ համերգի ընթացքում Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության ուղիղ եթերով հեռուստադիտողների շրջանում անցկացված sms-քվեարկության և ժյուրիի որոշման արդյունքում: Առաջին ընտրական փուլը կայացել էր Հանարային եթերում հունիսի 30-ին և հուլիսի 1-ին: Ներկայացված 200 հայտից առաջին ընտրական փուլում լսվել է 36 երգ, իսկ եզրափակիչում` 10: Հայտեր ստացվել էին հանրապետության տարբեր մարզերից: Միջազգային մրցույթը կանցկացվի նոյեմբերի 22-ին Կիպրոսի Լեմոսոս քաղաքում: Առաջին անգամ այս մրցույթին մասնակցելու է նաև Ադրբեջանը: Հայաստանը մրցույթին մասնակցում է 2-րդ անգամ։ 2007-ին Հոլանդիայի Ռոտերդամ քաղաքում Արևիկ խումբը Երազանք երգով ընդամենը մեկ միավորի տարբերությամբ զբաղեցրեց 2-րդ տեղը:

Ես ինքս երգը չեմ սիրում... :Bad:

----------


## impression

չեմ էլ լսել երգը, բայց դե բնականաբար մերոնց կողմից եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երգն ինքը լավը չի, բայց շատ հաջող մարդու են ընտրել: Որ չտեսնես՝ երեխա է երգողը, կմտածես, թե պրոֆեսիոնալ երգչուհի է, ընդ որում շատ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ, քան լիքը երգչիստներ, որ էսօր վեր-վեր են թռնում:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Պարզա, որ մերոնց կողմից եմ, բայց երգը/երգչուհին ահավոր ձևի դուրս չեկան:  :Sad: 

Մեկ էլ Հ1-ը ասեց ինչ-որ քվեարկությունա եղել մանկական եվրոտեսիլի հաամար ու էդ աղջիկը էնտեղիցա անցել ու ինչ-որ կադրեր ցույց տվեց, բայց ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ լսել տենց քվեարկության մասին: Անգամ մի հատ ուրիշ մասնակցի անուն չէի լսել:

Դուք խաբարեք էտ ինչ քվեարկություն էր?  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ինչ-որ կողքից լսում էի էդ քվեարկությունների մասին, բայց չեմ հետևել: Ով որ տեսել ա, ասում ա, որ ճիշտ ընտրություն էր:

----------


## VisTolog

> Պարզա, որ մերոնց կողմից եմ, բայց երգը/երգչուհին ահավոր ձևի դուրս չեկան: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ Հ1-ը ասեց ինչ-որ քվեարկությունա եղել մանկական եվրոտեսիլի հաամար ու էդ աղջիկը էնտեղիցա անցել ու ինչ-որ կադրեր ցույց տվեց, բայց ես ոչ մի անգամ չեմ լսել տենց քվեարկության մասին: Անգամ մի հատ ուրիշ մասնակցի անուն չէի լսել:
> 
> Դուք խաբարեք էտ ինչ քվեարկություն էր?


Ասին թե ինտերնետային քվեարկությամբ  մենք առաջին տեղում էինք. բայց դե հաստատ խաբել են. 
որ սփյուռքահայությունը չլինի, հորիզոնականներում երևի չենք էլ երևա.

----------


## Cassiopeia

Քվեարկություն իրականում տեղի ունեցել է կամ ամռան վերջում կամ աշնան սկզբում: Մասնակիցներն էլ շատ էին ու մրցույթը երկու օր է տևել: 

Հ.Գ. Երգը չեմ հավանում

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ափսոս չեմ իմացել` կմասնակցեի:

Էս տարի Ադրբեջանն էլ կա?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ափսոս չեմ իմացել` կմասնակցեի:
> 
> Էս տարի Ադրբեջանն էլ կա?


Այո՛  :Yes:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ճիշտն ասեմ, ես չեմ հասկանում, ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, երբ հեռուստատեսությամբ մեր սփյուռքահայերին կոչ են անում քվեարկել հայ մասնակցի օգտին: Սա մրցույթ է, բայց երգի, այլ ոչ թե մարդկանց քանակության: Կոնկրետ այս երգը ահավոր դուրս չի գալիս, ականջ ա սղոցում ու վերջին տեղին արժանի երգ ա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս տարի մանկական Եվրատեսիլի ոճը փոխվելա, մարդկանց ձայների հետ մեկտեղ հաշվարկվելուա նաև պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրիի գնահատականը :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Երգը որտեղից կարող եմ բեռնել,չեմ լսել :Sad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էս տարի մանկական Եվրատեսիլի ոճը փոխվելա, մարդկանց ձայների հետ մեկտեղ հաշվարկվելուա նաև պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրիի գնահատականը
> 
> Հ.Գ. Երգը որտեղից կարող եմ բեռնել,չեմ լսել


Օֆիցիալը ստեղ ա:

Բայց, ոնց որ եվրատեսիլի հայկական սայտը հիմա չի աշխատում:

Ստեղ քցել եմ կարաս քաշես:  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Երեխայի երգը պետք է մանկական լինի, իսկ սա էդ դեպքը չի

----------


## Taurus

Ես որ առաջին անգամ լսեցի, եւ տեսա, որ էրեխեք են երգում, մտքովս անցավ, որ կարելի է էս երգը ուղղարկել, հետո իմացա որ դրա համար էլ երգում են :Tongue: :
Շատ էլլավ երգ ա, շատ լավ էլ շանսեր ունենք :Cool:

----------


## Երկնային

_չեմ լսել երգը…_

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Երգը չեմ լսել, նույնիսկ չգիտեի, որ մանկական Եվրատեսիլ էլ կա: Ի՞նչ, պետք է ձայն տա՞նք: Ե՞րբ է տեղի ունենալու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երգը չեմ լսել, նույնիսկ չգիտեի, որ մանկական Եվրատեսիլ էլ կա: Ի՞նչ, պետք է ձայն տա՞նք: Ե՞րբ է տեղի ունենալու:


Վաղը մեր ժամով 23:30-ի կողմա կարծեմ սկսվում:  :Smile: 
Բրյուսելից ձայների ենք սպասում :Wink:  :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երգչուհին լավնա , երգը՝ոչ, բառերը հենց այնպես, մեղեդին էլ անկապոտ, համենայն դեպս մանկական երգ չի : Երգը վոկալ առումով լավա ընտրված : Մանկական եվրոտեսիլի  երգի ընտրման մրցույթին հետևել եմ, շատ ավելի լավ երգ կար, տղա էր կատարողը, ուղղակի էլի ծովի մոտիվներով էր, երկրորդ տեղը բռնեց : Իսկ Մոնիկան  ինքը մեծոտ ա երևում, ձայնն էլ անգամ  մանկական չի, չգիտեմ, հաջողություն իրան,թող երգի հնչյունները հաղթեն: Մեկ էլ ասեմ երգի տեսահոլովակը նոր ինետում նայեցի, ահավոր էր պատրաստված  :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

Երգը հեչ լավը չի,բայց այ ձայնը շատ լավնա,կլիպն էլ լավը չի,ուղակի կարծում եմ մանկական բան չկա իր ձայնի ու երգի մեջ,չգիտեմ չեմ հավանում :Bad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երգչուհին մեցա երևում,երգը մեծականա,կլիպը լավը չի:
Երգչուհու վոկալ տվյալները լավնա: Համ էլ սենց հայավարի ասած. դա կարևոր չի,կարևորը էնա որ առաջի տեղում  լինենք  :Blush:   Մոնիկային հաջողություն,լավ երգի(մեր սպյուռքի ականջը կանչի էլի),որ առաջինը լինենք  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ափսոս չեմ իմացել` կմասնակցեի:
> 
> Էս տարի Ադրբեջանն էլ կա?


Ոչ, Ադրբեջանը չի մասնակցում:

Երգչուհին լավն է, երգը վատը.... Ամեն դեպքում հաջողություն եմ մաղթում Մոնիկային  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Երգը վատն էր, Էս տարի շանս չունենք  :Yes:   :Mda:

----------


## Rammstein

Ճիշտն ասած չեմ լսել երգը... :Blush: 
Իսկ ե՞րբ ա տեղի ունենալու էս Եւրատեսիլը։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ լսել երգը...
> Իսկ ե՞րբ ա տեղի ունենալու էս Եւրատեսիլը։


Մի քիչ ուշադիր եղի, վերևում՝հենց էս էջի վրա կա գրված  :Cool: 




> Երգը վատն էր, Էս տարի շանս չունենք


Էրեխեք, երգը ինչ կապ ունի  :LOL:  Կարողա Սիրուշոյի երգը նենց լավն էր, որ չորրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրեց : Իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ շանսեր կան  :Cool:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի քիչ ուշադիր եղի, վերևում՝հենց էս էջի վրա կա գրված


Մերսի, ես անուշադիր չեմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարդացել ամբողջ թեման։

----------


## Նարե

Կկրկնեվեմ, բայց դե... ախր երգը հեչ մանկական Եվրոտեսիլի երգ չի, այ անցաց տարվա Արևիկինը ուրիշշշշշշշ, բոլորի կողմից սիրվեց թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար , որ մանկական ,երեխային սազական երգ էր: Բայց դե մեկա հաստատ բարձր միավորներ ենք ստանալու..... չեմ էլ կասկածում, սփյուռքը սենց թե նենց քվեարկելու է թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար ,որ հայ է երգչուհին... բայց դե մեկա հաջողություն և հաղթանակ!!!!!

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էրեխեք, երգը ինչ կապ ունի  Կարողա Սիրուշոյի երգը նենց լավն էր, որ չորրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրեց : Իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ շանսեր կան


Քո ասածը ապացուցում ա, որ Եվրատեսիլում երգ չի գնահատվում  :Wink:

----------


## Նարե

> Քո ասածը ապացուցում ա, որ Եվրատեսիլում երգ չի գնահատվում


դե,իհարկե , երգը չի գնահատվում, Սիրուշոյի և ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի ցանկացաց մասնակցի ռեալ շանսերը տեսնելու համար , ուղղակի պետք է նայել, թե որքան են ձայն տվել Հայաստանին այն երկրները , որոնք չունեն հայկական սփյուռք

----------


## Ռեդ

> դե,իհարկե , երգը չի գնահատվում, Սիրուշոյի և ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի ցանկացաց մասնակցի ռեալ շանսերը տեսնելու համար , ուղղակի պետք է նայել, թե որքան են ձայն տվել Հայաստանին այն երկրները , որոնք չունեն հայկական սփյուռք


Օրինակ, Հոլանդիան որ հայերին 12 տվեց, էդ ապացուցում ա հայերի կողմնորոշման զարգացվածությունը  :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Նարե

> Օրինակ, Հոլանդիան որ հայերին 12 տվեց, էդ ապացուցում ա հայերի կողմնորոշման զարգացվածությունը




Դե անձամբ ես հենց Հոլլանդիայի հայերի քվեարկությանը բավական ծանոթ էի  ու անգամ ամոթ էր , որ 12-ով բավարարվեցինք, ու դա այն դեպքում , որ Սիրուշոն բնավ էլ իրանց աչքի լույսը չէչ, ենենց որ ում ուզում են թող ուղղարկեն, քվեարկողը  մեկ է քվեարկելու է

----------


## Rammstein

> Օրինակ, Հոլանդիան որ հայերին 12 տվեց, էդ ապացուցում ա հայերի կողմնորոշման զարգացվածությունը


Կամ էլ թմրամոլության զարգացածությունը... :Lol2: 

Ամեն դեպքում ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ Եւատեսիլում ե՛րգը չեն գնահատում։ Միայն մի անգամ ա եղել, որ երգն ա գնահատվե` 2006 թվին, երբ հաղթեց Լոռդին։ Ճիշտ ա լավ շոու էր սարքած` դիմակներով, բաներով, բայց ամեն դեպքում երգը լավն էր։
Բայց դրանից հետո ես ինչքան նկատել եմ, լավ երգերին քիչ միավոր են տալիս։ Նույնն էլ մանկականն ա։

----------


## Նարե

> Կամ էլ թմրամոլության զարգացածությունը...
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ինձ էլ ա թվում, որ Եւատեսիլում ե՛րգը չեն գնահատում։ Միայն մի անգամ ա եղել, որ երգն ա գնահատվե` 2006 թվին, երբ հաղթեց Լոռդին։ Ճիշտ ա լավ շոու էր սարքած` դիմակներով, բաներով, բայց ամեն դեպքում երգը լավն էր։
> Բայց դրանից հետո ես ինչքան նկատել եմ, լավ երգերին քիչ միավոր են տալիս։ Նույնն էլ մանկականն ա։


հըըն, Լոռդին հենց ապացույցն էր, որ երգը չի գնահատվում, որովհետև ետեղ երգ չկար, մենակ գոռոց և դիմակներ ու տարբեր էֆֆեկտներ :Diablo:

----------


## Rammstein

> հըըն, Լոռդին հենց ապացույցն էր, որ երգը չի գնահատվում, որովհետև ետեղ երգ չկար, մենակ գոռոց և դիմակներ ու տարբեր էֆֆեկտներ


Դե ես չգիտեմ, թե մարդիկ ինչի են դա ընտրել, բայս ես այդ երգին քվեարկել եմ միայն երաժշտության համար։

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 11.15 մեկանրկում է մանկական եվրատեսիլը: Ձեր կարծիք Հայաստանը ներկայացնող Մոնիկա Մանուչարովայի, նրա երգի մասին և ինչ կմաղթեիք նրան: Ակնկալում եմ թեժ քննարկումներ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Այ մարդ էն թեման հեիրք չի մի հատ էլ եք բացում :  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Էս ինչ երգ էր :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

Երգը լսելու բան չէր :Bad:  Թեման փակեք, մանավանդ որ մի հատ արդեն կա :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երեխեք, վրացիի երեխեքը բոց էին՝իրենց բզզոցներով(երգը պետք էր տվյալ երկրի պետական լեզվով կատարվեր, իրանք *բզզզզզզ բզզզ* էին երգում, աչքիս Սաակաշվիլիի մատը խառնա  :LOL: ) :Hands Up:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Կարող ա գալստուկ-մալստուկ էլ էին կրծում??????????? :LOL:  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ռուսաստանը 6 միավոր տվեց, տեղն ա հայերին  :Yes:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռուսաստանը 6 միավոր տվեց, տեղն ա հայերին


Երգի ընտրությունը սխալ էր :Bad:  Շոկոլադը հարյուր հազար անգամ ավելի լավ երգ էր:

----------


## Dayana

Հեռուստացույցիզ "հեռու" մարդկանց կհուշեք, ինչ արդյունքներ ունեն մեր փոքրիկները/փոքրիկը/  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հեռուստացույցիզ "հեռու" մարդկանց կհուշեք, ինչ արդյունքներ ունեն մեր փոքրիկները/փոքրիկը/


8րդ հորիզոնական

----------


## Kuk

> Հեռուստացույցիզ "հեռու" մարդկանց կհուշեք, ինչ արդյունքներ ունեն մեր փոքրիկները/փոքրիկը/


Վրաստանը առաջին տեղ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապրեն մեղուները  :Smile: 
Ժո՛ղ, բայց էս անգամ ոնց որ իսկապես ավելի շատ երգերն են գնահատել, քան այն, թե որ երկրից է կատարողը:

----------


## REAL_ist

այ քեզ բզբզ :Blink:  :Huh:  ::}:

----------


## Moon

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Բզզզզզզզզզզզ....Ապրեն վրացի ճտերը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
լօլ, վրացիք ուրիշ բառ չունեին բացի բզզզզից :Tongue: 
Շատ լավն էին բայց հա...իսկական մանկական երգ էր ու ինչ մռութ էին :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammstein

Էս ինքա՜՜ն եմ ուրախացել։ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Դեղին-սևը հաղթեց։ Հաղթել ենք...
 :Yahoo: 
Շնորհավոր Վրաստան:

----------


## REAL_ist

բիլայն տուտ պռիչոմ :LOL:  չլնի հովանավորներ խոսքի

----------


## Chuk

> շնորհավոր, Բիլայն...


 :Shok: 
Աչքիս տղերքը մի այլ կարգի ճիշտ էին ասում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> բիլայն տուտ պռիչոմ չլնի հովանավորներ խոսքի


Աչքիս` էդ ֆոռմեքի փողը բիլայնն ա տվել, հը՞, կարողա՞ հովանավորն ա :LOL:

----------


## Քամի

> Աչքիս տղերքը մի այլ կարգի ճիշտ էին ասում


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Այ քեզ տխուր հոգեբանությո՜ւն :Shok:

----------


## Rammstein

:LOL:  :LOL:  Լուրջ ընդունեցի՞ք։ Ձեզ էլ տենց մի բան էր պետք, չէ՞։

Բայց ինձ հենց սկզբից էլ դուր եկավ էս երգը, ու սիրտս վկայում էր, որ կհաղթի։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ամեն ինչ շատ արդար էր ու շատ ճիշտ: Մերոնց էտ 8-րդ տեղն էլ էր շատ:

Ապրեն վրացիները, շատ լավն էին :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ իրանց :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Լուրջ ընդունեցի՞ք։ Ձեզ էլ տենց մի բան էր պետք, չէ՞։
> 
> Բայց ինձ հենց սկզբից էլ դուր եկավ էս երգը, ու սիրտս վկայում էր, որ կհաղթի։


Գույներն էի՞ն տենց հույս ներշնչել :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

մեչներից մենակ Ուկրաինան էր լավը մնացածը :Bad:  :Bad:  էս բզզզզզզ ն էլ անկապություն էր :Bad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ամեն ինչ շատ արդար էր ու շատ ճիշտ: Մերոնց էտ 8-րդ տեղն էլ էր շատ:


Համաձայն չեմ, ես 1-ին անգամ էի էս մեր երգը լսում, բայց դուրս էկավ, անցած տարվանինից լավն էր։ Էս 8 թի՞վը ինչ ա հայերից կպել։ :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

> մեչներից մենակ Ուկրաինան էր լավը մնացածը էս բզզզզզզ ն էլ անկապություն էր


Հլը չեմ հիշում մի Եվրատեսիլ, որ Ուկրաինան լավը չլինի. դե մանկականի մասին չեմ ասում մենակ:

----------


## Moon

> Լուրջ ընդունեցի՞ք։ Ձեզ էլ տենց մի բան էր պետք, չէ՞։
> 
> Բայց ինձ հենց սկզբից էլ դուր եկավ էս երգը, ու սիրտս վկայում էր, որ կհաղթի։


Ես էլ հենց տեսա, ասեցի ըհը, էլի բիլայնի գովազդ,լոլ, շատ խորամանկ բախտավոր ա բիլայնը....
բզզզզզզզզզզզզզ :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> 8րդ հորիզոնական


 :LOL:   :LOL:  ինչպես միշտ



> Վրաստանը առաջին տեղ:


հա դե լավ, մեր պստոներն են  :Wink:  ապրեն իրենք, հուսով եմ լավ են երգել պստոներն ու լավ երխայական տոնա եղել համերգը  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն չեմ, ես 1-ին անգամ էի էս մեր երգը լսում, բայց դուրս էկավ, անցած տարվանինից լավն էր։ Էս 8 թի՞վը ինչ ա հայերից կպել։


Անցած տարվանը նորմալ մանկական երգ էր, ու լավ էլ տեղ գրավեց, էս մեկը ի՞նչ էր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Համաձայն չեմ, ես 1-ին անգամ էի էս մեր երգը լսում, բայց դուրս էկավ, անցած տարվանինից լավն էր։ Էս 8 թի՞վը ինչ ա հայերից կպել։


Ի՞նչն էր լավը, զիբիլ էր :Bad:  Հեչ Եվրատեսիլի երգ չէր, էն էլ մանկական:

----------


## Moon

> Համաձայն չեմ, ես 1-ին անգամ էի էս մեր երգը լսում, բայց դուրս էկավ, անցած տարվանինից լավն էր։ Էս 8 թի՞վը ինչ ա հայերից կպել։


8 թիվն իմ սիրած թիվն ա....հե հե
Ո՞վ ա քվեարկել Մակեդոնիայի համար։ ես շատ եմ հավանել Մակեդոնիայի երգը ու հենց իրանց էլ քվերակեցի

----------


## Rammstein

> Գույներն էի՞ն տենց հույս ներշնչել


Չէ, իրոք չէ։ Երգը շատ ինձ դուր եկավ։ Ճիշտ ա, ես սենց ասած Վրացական ոչ մի բանի սիրահար չեմ, բայց այս երգում կային նաեւ մի փոքր Վրացական ազգայինի տարրեր, ու դա շատ լավ լսվում էր։



> մեչներից մենակ Ուկրաինան էր լավը մնացածը էս բզզզզզզ ն էլ անկապություն էր


Ինձ հեչ դուր չեկավ Ուկրայինան։ Ու դեռեւս երբեք Եւրատեսիլներում դուր չի եկել։ Չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց ա տենց բարձր տեղեր միշտ բռնում։ :Think:

----------


## Dayana

հերքա էլի էքսպեռտի նման քննարկեք  :Tongue:  երեխեքեի տոնա եղել, երգել են, պարել, մեկին էլ մրցանակ են տվել, մի ճոխացրեք  :Wink:  
դուք ավելի լավ կլինի ասեք, լավ տոն էր ? սիրուն, գունավոր, դե նենց տեղը տեղին, իսկական երեխեքի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Էն ռուս տղեն էլ ոնց որ Beeլան-ի ( :Lol2: ) փոքր տեսակը լիներ։ Լրիվ կրկնօրինակել էր Դիմա Բիլանի շարժումները, բաները։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> հերքա էլի էքսպեռտի նման քննարկեք  երեխեքեի տոնա եղել, երգել են, պարել, մեկին էլ մրցանակ են տվել, մի ճոխացրեք  
> դուք ավելի լավ կլինի ասեք, լավ տոն էր ? սիրուն, գունավոր, դե նենց տեղը տեղին, իսկական երեխեքի համար


Դե եթե ընդամենը տոն էր, ապա ինչի՞ մի ՍՄՍ-ը 270դրամ էր, էդքան միավորներ էին հաշվում եւ այլն...
Էկեք տարբերենք մրցույթը տոնից։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> հերքա էլի էքսպեռտի նման քննարկեք  երեխեքեի տոնա եղել, երգել են, պարել, մեկին էլ մրցանակ են տվել, մի ճոխացրեք  
> դուք ավելի լավ կլինի ասեք, լավ տոն էր ? սիրուն, գունավոր, դե նենց տեղը տեղին, իսկական երեխեքի համար


Է՜՜՜  Դայան ջան, էս էտ դեպքը չի: Դու մենակ մեր Մոնիկայի հագած շորը պիտի տեսնեիր: Բացի էտ էլ էն էրեխեքի ֆոնի վրա հեչ չէր նայվում, ոնց որ 80 տարեկան լիներ: Երգն էլ դե զատո էսիմ որ միջնադարյան օպերայից էր:
Մի խոսքով էսօր մեր օրը չէր. 
1.Եվրատեսելիը8-րդ տեղ
2. Շախմատը կրվեցինք
3. Հիգուաինը տրավմա ստացավ

----------


## Dayana

> Էն ռուս տղեն էլ ոնց որ Beeլան-ի () փոքր տեսակը լիներ։ Լրիվ կրկնօրինակել էր Դիմա Բիլանի շարժումները, բաները։
> 
> Դե եթե ընդամենը տոն էր, ապա ինչի՞ մի ՍՄՍ-ը 270դրամ էր, էդքան միավորներ էին հաշվում եւ այլն...
> Էկեք տարբերենք մրցույթը տոնից։



Կարմիր գլխարկը լսել ես?  ասումա` տատ այ տատ, էդ աչքերդ ինչի են տենց մեծ ու կարմրած -- ասումա` սվառկայից ա բալես, սվառկայից  :Wink:  

Ռամշտ, ամեն ինչ, էս աշխարհում, փող աշխատելու համար ա արվում, բոլորն էլ ուզում են յախտա ունենան  :Wink:  իսկ մրցույթն էս ուղղակի մանկական տոն պիտի լինի, որից մի քանիսը կօգտվեն, ու նոր յախտա կգնեն  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Կարմիր գլխարկը լսել ես?  ասումա` տատ այ տատ, էդ աչքերդ ինչի են տենց մեծ ու կարմրած -- ասումա` սվառկայից ա բալես, սվառկայից  
> 
> Ռամշտ, ամեն ինչ, էս աշխարհում, փող աշխատելու համար ա արվում, բոլորն էլ ուզում են յախտա ունենան  իսկ մրցույթն էս ուղղակի մանկական տոն պիտի լինի, որից մի քանիսը կօգտվեն, ու նոր յախտա կգնեն


Այսինքն դու չես հավատում, որ էդ փողերը գնում են բարեգործության։

----------


## Dayana

> Է՜՜՜  Դայան ջան, էս էտ դեպքը չի: Դու մենակ մեր Մոնիկայի հագած շորը պիտի տեսնեիր: Բացի էտ էլ էն էրեխեքի ֆոնի վրա հեչ չէր նայվում, ոնց որ 80 տարեկան լիներ: Երգն էլ դե զատո էսիմ որ միջնադարյան օպերայից էր:
> Մի խոսքով էսօր մեր օրը չէր. 
> 1.Եվրատեսելիը8-րդ տեղ
> 2. Շախմատը կրվեցինք
> 3. Հիգուաինը տրավմա ստացավ


դե մեր հայերը որ Հայաստանից դուրս են գալիս, մոռանում են, որ հայ են  :Wink:  շորը չեմ տեսել, ինչպես և ամեն ինչ, ու ինձ էդ մեկա  :Wink:  կարևորը երեխեն լավ ուրախացած կլինի  :Wink: 
Շախմատը տրմաս գցեց  :Sad:  ֆուտբոլ էլ չեմ նայել, բայց որ Ռեալից ինչ-որ մեկը տրավմայա ստացել, էդ լավ չի  :Sad:  չնայած մեկա Արքայական Թիմը մնումա Արթայական Թիմ  :Love:   :Blush:   :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Այսինքն դու չես հավատում, որ էդ փողերը գնում են բարեգործության։


հավատում եմ- հավատում  :Wink:  
եթե ինձ համար յախտա գնեն, բարի գործ արած կլինեն  :Wink:  

Հ.Գ. քիչ մտածեք էդ մասին  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բայց ինչ ամոթ էր, ոչ ուկրաինացիք անգլերեն գիտեին, ոչ վրացի պստոները , խոսցնում էին.  իրար էին նայում ասում «Ֆենքյու Եվրոոոոպ՜  :Vaii: »   :LOL: 

ինձ բզեզիկների երգի մենակ վերջը դուր եկավ, իսկ ընդհանրապես լավը չէր էս տարվանը`մանկականը   :Blush:  
Մոնիկան շատ լավ երգեց, ապրի  :Smile: , բայց դե մեկա երգը հեչ բան էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> հավատում եմ- հավատում  
> եթե ինձ համար յախտա գնեն, բարի գործ արած կլինեն  
> 
> Հ.Գ. քիչ մտածեք էդ մասին


Ամեն դեպքում ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ուր են գնում էդ փողերը, որովհետեւ ես որոշել եմ ընդհանրապես էլ չքվեարկեմ, որովհետեւ.
1. 270 դրամը թալան ա։
2. Մի անգամ 2006 թվին քվեարկեցի Լոռդիի օգտին, բայց Հայաստանից իրանց միավոր չգնաց։ Մի երկու անգամ էլ անցած տարվա Teräsbetoni-ի օգտին քվեարկեցի (2008-ի Ֆինլանդիայի էն լավ ռոքը), բայց էլի միավոր չգնաց։ Մի խոսքով ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ Հայաստանում իմ ճաշակի մարդիկ քիչ են (չնայած շատերին գիտեմ, որ իմ պես են քվեարկել)։ :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց ինչ ամոթ էր, ոչ ուկրաինացիք անգլերեն գիտեին, ոչ վրացի պստոները , խոսցնում էին.  իրար էին նայում ասում «Ֆենքյու Եվրոոոոպ՜ »


Ինչի անգլերեը իրանց մայրենի լեզուն ա՞, որ իմանան, **e}|{uka**։ :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, բան չկա, մի մտածեք, ուրախացեք, որ անցած տարի երկրորդ տեղն ենք եղել :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինչի անգլերեը իրանց մայրենի լեզուն ա՞, որ իմանան, **e}|{uka**։


Հա՜, գոնե տարրական բաները պիտի իմանաին, բա Արևիկ խմբի մայրենին անգլերենն էր , որ գիտեին հա՞  :Angry2: 
Գնա քնի էլի ինչ կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Մի բան էլ, հարգելի ադմիններ ջան, էս խեղճ հարցումը ի՞նչ էր արել, որ ջնջեցիք։ Չեր կարելի՞ ուղղակի փակել։ Պատմական փաստ ա է՞լի, թող մնար։ Եթե սխալ եմ, ասեք...

Հ.Գ. Ճիշտն ասած հարցման արռյունքները չէի էլ տեսել... :Blush:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա՜, գոնե տարրական բաները պիտի իմանաին, բա Արևիկ խմբի մայրենին անգլերենն էր , որ գիտեին հա՞


Ես չասեցի պետք ա չիմանան։ Ես ասի իրավունք ունեն չիմանալու, քանի որ իրաանց մայրենին չի։




> Գնա քնի էլի ինչ կլինի


Յա, էս արդեն ադմին ես դառել ինձ _Bann_ ե՞ս անում ակումբից։ :Shok:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

beeline ը ահագին ուրախացած կլինի Վրաստանի հաղթանակով :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Դե հենցա չես տենում... մի 2-3 էջա ուրախությանը չափ ու սահման չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երգը անկապ երգ էր :Bad:  Բայց Մոնիկան լավ երգեց :Wink: 
Ինձ Մալթայի երգը դզեց, հավեսով հնադարյան նոտաներով երգ էր :LOL:  :Hands Up:    Բզիկներն էլ էին լավը :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Երգը անկապ երգ էր Բայց Մոնիկան լավ երգեց
> Ինձ Մալթայի երգը դզեց, հավեսով հնադարյան նոտաներով երգ էր   Բզիկներն էլ էին լավը


Երգը լավն էր, ու լավ էլ եդ տղեն երգում էր, բայց դրա շորերը ու մազերը որ տեսա........ հեչ ինձ դուր չեկան։ Ախր շատ  տհաճ արտաքին ուներ։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Քո ասածը ապացուցում ա, որ Եվրատեսիլում երգ չի գնահատվում


Կատարվածից հետո հակառակը ապացուցվեց  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեկվա եվրատեսիլից մենակ մանկական երգ երգեցին վրացիները, ուկրաինացիները ու մի քիչ էլ մալթայի տղան: Թէ չէ մնացածը մեծական չասենք պատանեկան էին  :Blush:  Կարելիա անգամ առաջարկել մանկականի տեղը պատանեկան եվրատեսիլ անվանեն  :Smile:  
Հիմա էլ ցույց են տալիս, ով չի նայել կարող է նայել  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Երեկվա եվրատեսիլից մենակ մանկական երգ երգեցին վրացիները, ուկրաինացիները ու մի քիչ էլ մալթայի տղան:


Համաձայն եմ։
Չնայած *Վրացիների* երգը բավական բարդ էր կատարման առումով, բայց այնուամենյնիվ մանկական էր։  :Yerexa:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կատարվածից հետո հակառակը ապացուցվեց


Ի՞նչ ապացուցվեց, որ երգ ա գնահատվու՞մ  :Shok:   :Dntknw:  Քո կարծիքով Վրաստանի երգն արժանի էր հաղթանակի՞  :Shok: 
Հաղթեց ոչ թե Վրաստանի երգը, այլ Վրաստանը /քաղաքականություն ա էլի, ժող/  :Wink:  Չե՞ք տենում Ռուսաստանին ինչ արին  :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ի՞նչ ապացուցվեց, որ երգ ա գնահատվու՞մ   Քո կարծիքով Վրաստանի երգն արժանի էր հաղթանակի՞ 
> Հաղթեց ոչ թե Վրաստանի երգը, այլ Վրաստանը /քաղաքականություն ա էլի, ժող/  Չե՞ք տենում Ռուսաստանին ինչ արին


Ահա, ես էլ եմ տենց մտածում,  Ռուսաստանի  12ը վերջն էր  :Smile: 
Կամ էլ Սաակաշվիլին էր ուղղարկված միլիոնները ծախսել երեխեքի հաղթանակի համար, որ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ հնչի Ջորջիա :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ Ուկրաինայի խախլուշկեն էր լավը  :Love:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Red_Devils-ի խոսքերից  
> Ի՞նչ ապացուցվեց, որ երգ ա գնահատվու՞մ   Քո կարծիքով Վրաստանի երգն արժանի էր հաղթանակի՞ 
> Հաղթեց ոչ թե Վրաստանի երգը, այլ Վրաստանը /քաղաքականություն ա էլի, ժող/  Չե՞ք տենում Ռուսաստանին ինչ արին


Ես  էլ  եմ  համաձայն: Չնայած  երգի  բավական  բարդ  կատարմանը  այնուամենայնիվ  առաջին  տեղի   արժանի  չէր: :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Համենայն դեպս մենակ վրացիք էին եկել մանկական եվրարեսիլ:Վերջում չտեսաք, որ կանգնաց երգում էին մենակ իրանք էին երեխա:Մանավանդ մեր Մոնիկան հետևի պլանում տյոտյա էր երևում :Sad: .

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ի՞նչ ապացուցվեց, որ երգ ա գնահատվու՞մ   Քո կարծիքով Վրաստանի երգն արժանի էր հաղթանակի՞ 
> Հաղթեց ոչ թե Վրաստանի երգը, այլ Վրաստանը /քաղաքականություն ա էլի, ժող/  Չե՞ք տենում Ռուսաստանին ինչ արին


Իմ կարծիքով(հենց ամենասկզբից երգերը լսելուց հետո) Վրաստանը պիտի հաղթեր:Առանց քաղաքականության:Անգամ մտածում էի որ քաղաքականության պատճառով կարողա չհաղթեն  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի՞նչ ապացուցվեց, որ երգ ա գնահատվու՞մ   Քո կարծիքով Վրաստանի երգն արժանի էր հաղթանակի՞ 
> Հաղթեց ոչ թե Վրաստանի երգը, այլ Վրաստանը /քաղաքականություն ա էլի, ժող/  Չե՞ք տենում Ռուսաստանին ինչ արին


Չգիտեմ Վրաստանը ինչ ու ոնց, բայց էն, որ Ռուսաստան, Բելոռուս ու Հայաստան իզգոյները իրար կողք էին հեչ չէր դզում...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Երգը լավն էր, ու լավ էլ եդ *տղեն* երգում էր, բայց դրա շորերը ու մազերը որ տեսա........ հեչ ինձ դուր չեկան։ Ախր շատ  տհաճ արտաքին ուներ։


Լավ ասեցիր  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լավ ասեցիր


Պիտի դեղին սև պալոզկեքով հագած լիներ , որ դուրը գար  :Smile:

----------


## comet

Ընդհանուր առմամբ անցած տարվա Եվրատեսիլն ինձ ավելի էր դուր եկել…  Բայց ապրի Մոնիկան, բեմի վրա իրեն կարողացավ շատ լավ պահել, անհամեմատելի ավելի լավ,  քան Սիրուշոն :Nea: : Երգը շատ լավն էր, ուղղակի Եվրատեսիլին հարմար չէր: Էդպիսի մրցույթների ժամանակ պետք է ավելի հիթային երգ ներկայացնել, որ միանգամից գրավի հեռուստադիտողի սերն ու ուշադրությունը: Իսկ Մոնիկայի երգը բավականին բարդ էր միանգամից մարսելու, ընկալելու  համար: Համենայնդեպս նա կարողացավ պատվով դուրս գալ: Ապրի :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ անցած տարվա Եվրատեսիլն ինձ ավելի էր դուր եկել…  Բայց ապրի Մոնիկան, բեմի վրա իրեն կարողացավ շատ լավ պահել, անհամեմատելի ավելի լավ,  քան Սիրուշոն:


Վայ, Սիրուշոն խայտառակություն էր։ Ես ամոթից գետինն էի մտել մեր ազգի համար, խայտառակ արեց սաղին... :Shok:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Վայ, Սիրուշոն խայտառակություն էր։ Ես ամոթից գետինն էի մտել մեր ազգի համար, խայտառակ արեց սաղին...


Բլատնոյ էր երգում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բլատնոյ էր երգում


*Barry White*  չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> *Barry White*  չէ՞


Հաաա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Բլատնոյ էր երգում


Տո ինչ բլատնոյ, ոնց որ Joe Cocker-ը երգեր: Բայց հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն էր??? Որ նա էդ կատարումով գրավեց 4-րդ տեղը, իսկ Հայկոն և Անդրեն`(որոնք անհամեմատ ավելի լավ կատարեցին իրենց երգերը) 8-րդը: :Shok:

----------


## Rammstein

Չգիտեմ, իմ համար ամենաԱՀԱՎՈՐը հոլանդիայի կատարումն էր։ Երգը միգուցե վատը չէր, բայց էդ աղջակ երգածը... :Bad:

----------


## comet

> Չգիտեմ, իմ համար ամենաԱՀԱՎՈՐը հոլանդիայի կատարումն էր։ Երգը միգուցե վատը չէր, բայց էդ աղջակ երգածը...


Իսկ ինձ ամենաշատը Հունաստանի կատարումը դուր չեկավ: Շատ անմշակ էր, կատարման մեջ հեչ կյանք չկար:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Տո ինչ բլատնոյ, ոնց որ Joe Cocker-ը երգեր: Բայց հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն էր??? Որ նա էդ կատարումով գրավեց 4-րդ տեղը, իսկ Հայկոն և Անդրեն`(որոնք անհամեմատ ավելի լավ կատարեցին իրենց երգերը) 8-րդը:


Լավ դե, շատ մի մտածեք,մյուս անգամ 1 տեղն ենք գրավելու :Hands Up:   :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Լավ դե, շատ մի մտածեք,մյուս անգամ 1 տեղն ենք գրավելու


Բա ոնց.... Նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կասկածում... :Shok:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Օրինակ, Հոլանդիան որ հայերին 12 տվեց, էդ ապացուցում ա հայերի կողմնորոշման զարգացվածությունը


իսկ քո բառերն ապացուցում են, որ դու ահավոր սխալ կարծիք ունես Հոլանդիայի Հայերի մասին  :Wink:

----------

